# Did you spay before or after first heat?



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

So I am thinking about when I should spay my female, I have never had a female dog and was curious as when others have spayed their females. I have read many articles about the pros and cons of spaying, and I am definately getting her spayed...the question that now remains is: Before her first heat, or after her first heat?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Could you perhaps have a mod change the poll to also have NA or be able to view the results without voting?
I'd be interested in the results but have a male


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted to wait. My girl has had two heats so far and I am not getting her spayed until close to her second birthday. She is almost 16 months old. I expect her to have atleast one more heat cycle before I spay her.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Sure! I will see if I can get a mod to change it now.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I believe in spaying a dog before their first heat unless she is going to be bred. The risk of mammary cancer is greatly reduced as is other diseases.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I am waiting- until at least 18 months. she hasn't had a cycle yet, though


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

i usually dont spay until 2 years old. but unfortunately, kenya has to spayed NOW or else a/c will fine me ($500)


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

We intended to do it before Halle's first heat, but she went into heat right before her appt. We postponed it for a few months. So she inadvertantly had one heat prior to being spayed.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sierra - my first gsd was spayed at 10mo after her first heat...
kiely (now my brothers dog) and gia my current gsd were both spayed prior to their first heat...

i'm aware of all the pros and cons, however i never had any issues with any of my girls regardless of when it was done. sierra passed at 10, kiely is now 7.5 and gia is 9.

just from experience, where we didnt think it would be a hassle letting sierra go into 1 heat - the mess, the moods, and keeping other dogs away proved alot harder than expected (she also fought with our other female and tied with our neutered male) so from now on i'll always spay prior to the first heat. my males however, i may wait until they're 18mo+ however i'm still undecided. tilden is perfect the way he is (neutered at 10mo)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

and the polls so far are:

Before Heat - 10 / 43%
Wait til After - 13 / 57%


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I had Isa spayed after two of her heats.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

first one was a street stray & I missed it by a week so it was after,
other two have been before. No regrets.


----------

